# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Attention travaux

## Ivan Le Fou

Vous le savez, l’été est propice aux travaux de voirie de toutes sortes et l’autoroute de l’information ne fait pas exception : nous entamons donc les grandes opérations de rénovation du site web canardpc.com et de nos forums, prélude au lancement (enfin !) de la nouvelle boutique en ligne.
Nous allons migrer nos trucs oueb et machins online sur de nouveaux serveurs, lancer la nouvelle boutique sur une URL séparée et réinstaller le forum. Ces différentes manipes vont tout casser dans le site web actuel.
En remplacement, nous lançons une nouvelle version transitoire de canardpc.com, entièrement refait mais sans nouveautés particulières, le temps que nous opérions une refonte plus ambitieuse de ce que peut vous offrir Canard PC sur Internet (et on a plein d’idées, ça va prendre un peu de temps : objectif 2016).
En conséquence, à partir de demain mercredi 22 juillet:
*Canardpc.com et le forum vont être inaccessibles pendant 48 heures*
(voire plus en cas de chute d’octets ou de glissement de téras).Pendant la coupure, suivez-nous sur Twitter ou Facebook pour avoir des nouvelles.
Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je proteste.
48H sans CPC au taffe ? C'est une honte  :Emo:

----------


## Seymos

C'est nul ! Et la continuité du service public bordel.

Enfin peut être une lueur d'espoir : la fin du bingo, puisque Cacao ne pourra pas poster pendant 48h  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Vous le savez, l’été est propice aux travaux de voirie de toutes sortes et l’autoroute de l’information ne fait pas exception : nous entamons donc les grandes opérations de rénovation du site web canardpc.com et de nos forums, prélude au lancement (enfin !) de la nouvelle boutique en ligne.
> Nous allons migrer nos trucs oueb et machins online sur de nouveaux serveurs, lancer la nouvelle boutique sur une URL séparée et réinstaller le forum. Ces différentes manipes vont tout casser dans le site web actuel.
> En remplacement, nous lançons une nouvelle version transitoire de canardpc.com, entièrement refait mais sans nouveautés particulières, le temps que nous opérions une refonte plus ambitieuse de ce que peut vous offrir Canard PC sur Internet (et on a plein d’idées, ça va prendre un peu de temps : objectif 2016).
> En conséquence, à partir de demain mercredi 22 juillet:
> *Canardpc.com et le forum vont être inaccessibles pendant 48 heures*
> (voire plus en cas de chute d’octets ou de glissement de téras).
> Pendant la coupure, suivez-nous sur Twitter ou Facebook pour avoir des nouvelles.
> Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )





> Je proteste.
> 48H sans CPC au taffe ? C'est une honte


LA PROPHETIE !!!
Le bingo sera complété !
Le topic que l'on ne doit pas nommer ressucité ! Car sur internet, même les bans peuvent être bannis !
La France va connaitre un regain d'activité jamais vu pour un mois de juillet !

48h put1.... ça va être dur.

----------


## CptProut

YES §§§

Merci CPC !

----------


## tenshu

48H 
Putain c'est pas arrivé depuis le record de connexions en 2011 je crois.

----------


## ZyAvo

Je vais devoir poser des RTT  ::cry::

----------


## perverpepere



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est nul ! Et la continuité du service public bordel.
> 
> Enfin peut être une lueur d'espoir : la fin du bingo, puisque Cacao ne pourra pas poster pendant 48h


Nope, site inaccessible, bingo suspendu  :Cigare: 
A la limite on peut remplacer pour 48H par le Twitter de la rédac, ça les motivera sans doute pour remettre au plus vite le site en état :diabolique:

----------


## CptProut

> Nope, site inaccessible, bingo suspendu 
> A la limite on peut remplacer pour 48H par le Twitter de la rédac, ça les motivera sans doute pour remettre au plus vite le site en état :diabolique:


Nope,

La case contient : "Aucun post de cacao en jour ouvré"

On ne cite aucune circonstance.

Comme on dit dans le milieux : lol noraj

----------


## Félire

> Nope, site inaccessible, bingo suspendu 
> A la limite on peut remplacer pour 48H par le Twitter de la rédac, ça les motivera sans doute pour remettre au plus vite le site en état :diabolique:


D'où tu choisis les régles toi ?  :tired:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Noooooooooooooon  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nope,
> 
> La case contient : "Aucun post de cacao en jour ouvré"
> 
> On ne cite aucune circonstance.
> 
> Comme on dit dans le milieux : lol noraj


Quand on veut jouer au plus fin faut de l'expérience.



> 1) On joue sur ligne Verticale, Horizontal ou carton complet
> 2) Chocolatine est offert par la maison.
> 3) Quote nécessaire pour valider une case.
> 4) Les quote utiliser doivent etre posterieur a la creation de ce topic.
> 5) Deux personnes ne peuvent valider avec une même quote
> 6) Extension de la règle 4 Premier arriver premier Servi
> 7) Quoter un quote du topic des quotes est interdit
> 8) Les quote issu de ce topic sont interdit 
> 9) L'auto quote c'est de la triche


Où est-il indiqué dans le règlement ou dans la case bingo que le post de Cacao doit provenir du forum Cpc ?
Nulle part. Tu veux qu'on continue ou t'admets que t'essayes de biaiser lâchement parce que gagner loyalement c'est pas ton truc ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Oldnoobie



----------


## perverpepere

Si c'est suite à :



> Ah ben si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, on lui (perverpepere) offrirai son propre sous-forum caché aux yeux du monde, où il pourrait étaler son caca sur tous les murs sans choquer personne.


Vous embettez pas pour moi, je préfère me passer de mon sous forum et essayer d'être sage plutot que de devoir tenir 48h sans le ToR.

----------


## ook4mi

C'est quoi cette histoire de bingo ?  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Quand on veut jouer au plus fin faut de l'expérience.
> 
> 
> Où est-il indiqué dans le règlement ou dans la case bingo que le post de Cacao doit provenir du forum Cpc ?
> Nulle part. Tu veux qu'on continue ou t'admets que t'essayes de biaiser lâchement parce que gagner loyalement c'est pas ton truc ?


T'as relu le titre du topic que tu cites ? :clown:

----------


## Koma

Vous allez virer les archives des threads dans le processus ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question "sérieuse": ces changements vont-ils affecter les url d'accès au forum ? Le lien "http://forum.canardpc.com/" sera toujours valide, hein, dites ?  :Emo:

----------


## Gangret

2 jours sans CPC, cette torture  :tired: 

Adieu vieux forum  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Yeah, ça tombe pile quand ma box est décédée ! Du coup je serais pas le seul à souffrir, mouahahah!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T'as relu le titre du topic que tu cites ? :clown:


Oui et ? Le topic du Bingo Cpc ça veut simplement dire que c'est un Bingo crée par des membres CPC sur le forum CPC, pas que les cases et tâches afférentes y soient assujetties  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Oui et ? Le topic du Bingo Cpc ça veut simplement dire que c'est un Bingo crée par des membres CPC sur le forum CPC, pas que les cases et tâches afférentes y soient assujetties


Ah ben oui tiens.
Je vais créé un Bingo Peugeot et l'appliquer chez Renault.
En toute logique.
Tu as la défaite amer, cacao !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Max_well

> Question "sérieuse": ces changements vont-ils affecter les url d'accès au forum ? Le lien "http://forum.canardpc.com/" sera toujours valide, hein, dites ?


Heu, la même avec http://cpc.tb.cx  ::sad::

----------


## Félire

> C'est quoi cette histoire de bingo ?


Regarde là

----------


## ZePostman

Vous allez faire un accès Premium aussi ?

----------


## Gangret

> Vous allez faire un accès Premium aussi ?


Et de vrais badges Expert CPC  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Heu, la même avec http://cpc.tb.cx


Ah oui, ça, ça serait très cool que ça continue à fonctionner.

----------


## CptProut

> Ah ben oui tiens.
> Je vais créé un Bingo Peugeot et l'appliquer chez Renault.
> En toute logique.
> Tu as la défaite amer, cacao !


Il panique la fin est proche




> Heu, la même avec http://cpc.tb.cx


J'avoue on fait commment avec nos mechant mur de feu sinon

----------


## FB74

Ce ne serait pas plus simple de rouvrir le forum le 17 août ?  ::ninja:: 

Ca donnerait du temps à tout le monde...

----------


## ds108j

Je me remercie d'avoir posé la fin de la semaine en congé. Je serais ingame, du coup ça limite l'impact.

En revanche, c'est cool si on a une remise à jour du forum !

----------


## Vaaahn

Question sérieuse : est ce que la webcam de la rédac sera coupée?
Ça m'embêterait vu que je payes aussi ça dans mon abo premium  ::cry::

----------


## CptProut

> Question sérieuse : est ce que la webcam de la rédac sera coupée?
> Ça m'embêterait vu que je payes aussi ça dans mon abo premium


Tu a pas reçu le mail avec la nouvelle adresse ?

----------


## znokiss

Faudrait faire un forum alternatif pour papoter le temps que ça se rétablisse. 

On pourrait appeler ça le foddum par exemple.

----------


## bec

Tiens cadal!  http://cpctemp.clicforum.com/index.php

----------


## Elidjah

48 heures ?  Mais c'est pas possible,  qu'est-ce que je vais faire moi pendant ce temps ? Merde si j'avais su,  j'aurais pas posé de vacances en juillet...

----------


## Goji



----------


## Vaaahn

> Tu a pas reçu le mail avec la nouvelle adresse ?


Non  ::sad::  tu pourrais me la faxer s'il te plait?

----------


## Farell

Ce forum alternatif m'évite de devoir poser 2 jours de RTT. C'est le Soulagement Du Jour.

----------


## Doniazade

Pas encore de drapeau breton ? Tout fout le camp ma pauvre dame.

----------


## CptProut

> Non  tu pourrais me la faxer s'il te plait?


Bien sur transmet moi le code alors  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Bien sur transmet moi le code alors


Ma ligne de fax : 08.36.65.65.65

----------


## Medjes

> Vous allez faire un accès Premium aussi ?



Je tiens à signaler que le forum sera quand même accessible aux comptes premium pendant les 48h...

----------


## pipoop

> Regarde là


Lui donne pas d’idée malheureux!
T'as pas vu le bordel de la roulette russe?

----------


## CptProut

> Lui donne pas d’idée malheureux!
> T'as pas vu le bordel de la roulette russe?


J'ai le monopole du bingo, la prochaine itération sera de la qualité du topic de la roulette.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si des modérateurs de CPC s'ennuient, qu'ils n'hésitent surtout pas à venir du coté du coté de CPCtemporaire, on va en avoir besoin  :Emo:

----------


## pottok

Peut-on espérer que suite à ces travaux les comptes indûment désactivés soit rétablis dans leurs droits ?
Autrement dit, est-ce que les sanctions les plus graves vont expirer ?

----------


## Seymos

> Peut-on espérer que suite à ces travaux les comptes indûment désactivés soit rétablis dans leurs droits ?
> Autrement dit, est-ce que les sanctions les plus graves vont expirer ?


Tu te crois en Grèce ici ou quoi ? On rase gratis parce que Tsipras est arrivé ou pouvoir ?  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est honteux, nous pousser ainsi à aller sur Facebouc.

Vous aler changer le serveur au moins vu que celui ci est poussif.

---------- Post added at 16h03 ---------- Previous post was at 16h01 ----------




> Pas encore de drapeau breton ? Tout fout le camp ma pauvre dame.


Sans Boulon, c'est plus aussi drôle.
Un peu comme une partie de gendarmes et voleurs sans gendarme.

----------


## Flad

> J'ai le monopole du bingo, la prochaine itération sera de la qualité du topic de la roulette.


C'est dommage ça. Il était bien ton 1er bingo.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Beignet

Oooohhh!!! Je n'ai beau être qu'un pauvre étudiant sans l'sous et ne pas avoir pour habitude de regarder ce genre de truc, mais je sais déjà comment m'occuper pendant ces 48 heures : regarder le cours des finances et de la croissance en France. Avec tous les canards qui procrastinent sur le forum pendant qu'ils sont au bureau, on est pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise.  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvain35

On va faire en conséquence ...., pendant 2 jours je vais devoir travailler.... c'est mon responsable qui va être heureux, productivité 100%

----------


## JulLeBarge

Mon dieu 48h ! mais c'est super long ! Comment je vais survivre moi ! Qu'est-ce que je vais faire au boulot ? Bosser ? Nooonnnn !

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Jolaventur

Les vrais ont déjà migré pour 48h.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Ma ligne de fax : 08.36.65.65.65


La pub m'ayant le plus marqué, dans mon enfance   ::o:   ::sad::

----------


## Langbardr

> En revanche, c'est cool si on a une remise à jour du forum !


Franchement le forum est parfait comme il est. On a besoin ni de moins ni de plus.

----------


## Doc TB

Sois exhaussé : je ne compte pas tout chambouler  ::P: 

On chercher surtout à revenir à une version propre du code de vbulletin en se débarrassant de tout le code moisi qu'on se trinqueballe depuis des années. Le plus gros des changements côté forum ne concerna que des modifs internes. J'en profiterais toutefois aussi pour rajouter quelques trucs (Smiley CPC, ...) qui auraient du l'être depuis longtemps. Le forum sera probablement le premier à être de nouveau en ligne. Le délai s'explique surtout par la taille gigantesque de la base de donnée (> 60 Go) qu'il va falloir convertir et migrer. 

Bref, pour en savoir plus sur le catastrophe qui ne manquera pas d'arriver malgré les 150 backups, rendez-vous sur @CPCHardware ! :D

----------


## kennyo

> J'en profiterais toutefois aussi pour rajouter quelques trucs (*Smiley CPC*, ...) qui auraient du l'être depuis longtemps.


Voilà qui mérite de patienter 48h. :smile:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> . Le délai s'explique surtout par la taille gigantesque de la base de donnée (> 60 Go) qu'il va


En supprimant tous mes posts depuis l'inscription tu devrais diminuer le temps d'intervention de moitié  ::ninja:: 

Au niveau de la forme, l'habillage du forum reste sensiblement le même, pas de chamboulement de design ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Sois exhaussé : je ne compte pas tout chambouler 
> 
> On chercher surtout à revenir à une version propre du code de vbulletin en se débarrassant de tout le code moisi qu'on se trinqueballe depuis des années. Le plus gros des changements côté forum ne concerna que des modifs internes. J'en profiterais toutefois aussi pour rajouter quelques trucs (Smiley CPC, ...) qui auraient du l'être depuis longtemps. Le forum sera probablement le premier à être de nouveau en ligne. Le délai s'explique surtout par la taille gigantesque de la base de donnée (> 60 Go) qu'il va falloir convertir et migrer. 
> 
> Bref, pour en savoir plus sur le catastrophe qui ne manquera pas d'arriver malgré les 150 backups, rendez-vous sur @CPCHardware ! :D


Hum, il va sans doute falloir que je prévois une mise à jour de mon extension Chrome si vous changez le code des pages. 
I'm ready  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Voilà qui mérite de patienter 48h. :smile:


Y'a des priorités dans la vie.
Les smileys en font partie.

---------- Post added at 08h05 ---------- Previous post was at 08h03 ----------




> Sois exhaussé


Hey mais je euh  :tired: 

Merde, le verbe _exhausser_ existe vraiment :rdj:
Mais ça n'a pas le même sens qu'_exaucer_  ::ninja::

----------


## Dragati

> Bref, pour en savoir plus sur le catastrophe qui ne manquera pas d'arriver malgré les 150 backups, rendez-vous sur @CPCHardware ! :D


Bon courage, Doc !  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

A quelle heure la coupure ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Cacao a posté aujourd'hui.

Si le forum coupe maintenant, et redevient en ligne demain avant minuit, le Bingo ne sera pas terminé. La classe, ce Cacao   ::o:

----------


## Flad

> Cacao a posté aujourd'hui.
> 
> Si le forum coupe maintenant, et redevient en ligne demain avant minuit, le Bingo ne sera pas terminé. La classe, ce Cacao


Haaaannnnnnnn, t'es un partisan du Cacao-club !!!
Si j'avais su ça plutôt.....  :Emo:

----------


## DeadFish

Et est-ce que les changements de pseudo seront appliqués ? :runninggag:

----------


## kikoro

Peut-on espérer avoir en bonus de ce changement une application canard pc sur smartphone?  :Emo:

----------


## Medjes

> Et est-ce que les changements de pseudo seront appliqués ? :runninggag:


Et on pourra tous avoir des sous-titres personnalisés ! 

 ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

> Franchement le forum est parfait comme il est. On a besoin ni de moins ni de plus.


Coucou je m'appelle Tselan et je n'ai jamais surfé sur le forum depuis mon smartphone.

Sérieusement le forum a bien vieillit, on s'en rend pas compte par ce que vbulletin à l'époque explosait totalement la concurrence (et c'est encore souvent le cas) et du coup ça se voit pas tellement.
Mais bon y'a pleins de trucs pénibles, genre le thème mobile imbuvale alors que tapatalk est gratos, les multi-citations mal fichues, l'intégration des vidéos (un bbcode donne un petit player compatible mobile, l'autre l'inverse), pas d'intégration des tweet, ...

Et on commence à voir émerger des forum un peu plus modernes avec des technos un peu plus récentes qui permettent d'avoir des mises à jour en temps réel, de mentionner les personnes, infinite scrolling, gestion des brouillons, markdown au lieu du bbcode, etc etc

----------


## CptProut

> Cacao a posté aujourd'hui.
> 
> Si le forum coupe maintenant, et redevient en ligne demain avant minuit, le Bingo ne sera pas terminé. La classe, ce Cacao


Le suspense est a son comble

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Et on commence à voir émerger des forum un peu plus modernes avec des technos un peu plus récentes qui permettent d'avoir des mises à jour en temps réel, de mentionner les personnes, infinite scrolling, gestion des brouillons, markdown au lieu du bbcode, etc etc


 :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'infinite scrolling c'est le truc pourrave où t'as une seule "page" et tu fais défiler des milliers de posts ?
No, thanks.

----------


## tenshu

> L'infinite scrolling c'est le truc pourrave où t'as une seule "page" et tu fais défiler des milliers de posts ?
> No, thanks.


Si le fofo garde en mémoire le dernier post sur lequel tu t'es arrêté c'est plutôt pas mal.
Et souvent c'est configurable.

----------


## flochy

Pour le plugin Tapatalk, vous n'avez pas changé d'avis sur la question par hasard ?

----------


## Doc TB

Something is cooking...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> L'infinite scrolling c'est le truc pourrave où t'as une seule "page" et tu fais défiler des milliers de posts ?
> No, thanks.


Tenshu vient quasiment de décrire le forum du wotw. Je comprends que tu veuilles fuir.

----------


## ylyad

Beau boulot Sam!

Je ne vois pas de changement de logo (thème x86)
Il n'y a que "Array" qui regarde ce flux, c'est bizarre, je connais pas ce pseudo  ::): 

Ah, et une première demande: à côté de B I U, la mise en forme de texte S (strikethrough), ce serait possible? Ca manque beaucoup pour exprimer toute notre créativité  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tenshu vient quasiment de décrire le forum du wotw. Je comprends que tu veuilles fuir.


Beh c'était ma référence pour dire "d'la merde"  ::ninja:: 

Déjà fini les travaux ? Y'a un piège  :tired: 
Ou pas...Je vois qu'il manque tout plein de messages dans les discussions d'hier, les plus "récents".

----------


## Cotopaxi

C'est reviendu, cool !  ::):

----------


## fycjibe

Ce fut rapide.

----------


## Flad

> Something is cooking...


Oui mais ta production de meth' nous en s'en fou !
 ::ninja::

----------


## GrosDudule

> Something is cooking...


The cake is a lie !

----------


## Flad

On nous avait promis un truc pour les smileys.
Pour l'instant c'est les mêmes qu'avant, pas de nouveauté.  :Emo:

----------


## MegABiloU

Le skin Dark à disparu, mes yeux vont flamber !  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je prie pour un retour de Cpc.tb.cx  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mon dieu 48h ! mais c'est super long !


Pas tant que ça finalement  ::): .

----------


## Chernyfox

Ca sent le rollback non ? Parce qu'il y a une légère perte de données...

----------


## tenshu

> Tenshu vient quasiment de décrire le forum du wotw. Je comprends que tu veuilles fuir.


Normal il utilise nodebb et c'est exactement à ça que je pensais dans mon message.




> Beh c'était ma référence pour dire "d'la merde"


L'infinite scrolling se désactive, ptetre l'admin du wotw peut gérer ça.

----------


## dYnkYn

> regarde là


omfg  ::o:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ah, et une première demande: à côté de B I U, la mise en forme de texte S (strikethrough), ce serait possible? Ca manque beaucoup pour exprimer toute notre créativité


Juste pour info, tu peux taper les balises à la main, et ça marche

----------


## Redlight

> rajouter quelques trucs (*Smiley CPC*, ...) qui auraient du l'être depuis longtemps.


Un odieux mensonge on a exactement la même liste de smiley qu'avant. CPC se politise de plus en plus en proposant monts et merveilles mais quand il faut faire des réformes importantes y'a plus personne !

----------


## Casque Noir

ca vient, patience...

----------


## Redlight

Quelle idée de travailler avec des gens qui ont besoin de dormir aussi...  :tired:

----------


## Medjes

> ca vient, patience...


Ce qui me tue, c'est de voir qu'après tant d'années, c'est comme s'ils ne connaissaient pas leur communauté. 

C'est le forum de cpc ici, pied-tendre ! Patience, self-control, bonne foi sont des mots qui n'ont pas cours ici ! 

:smileydelapinquisedemandesilvientpasdedireuneconn  erie:

 ::ninja::  

:vieuxsmileydeninja:

----------


## JulLeBarge

ça été rapide, et mon extension marche toujours, génial !

----------


## Redlight

En effet c'est chouette le forum a été à peine hors ligne une soirée.

----------


## ducon

Le thème sombre n’est plus disponible et la tabulation ne sort plus du cadre.

----------


## Max_well

Pour les bugs et amélioration c'est par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...3%A9s-au-forum

----------


## Koma

On peut plus avoir le tableau de bord comme avant avec juste tous les threads suivis en liste  :Emo:  ?

----------


## Cotopaxi

Je l'ai toujours, à cette url : http://forum.canardpc.com/usercp.php

Et pour les suivis : http://forum.canardpc.com/subscription.php

----------


## Koma

Ah ouais bien vu ! J'avié point vu !

C'est la page profil perso qui est en fait screenée sur mon post, au temps pour moi.

Par contre, un truc qui m'embête vraiment, c'est la "boîte de réponse" moderne, du genre quand on clique sur le logo pour insérer une balise BBCode image, le forum ouvre un pop up pour uploader, etc, au lieu de foutre du BBcode dans le post.

C'est très bien mais je le désactivais systématiquement avec le bouton de switch de mode en Mode avancé dans l'ancienne version du forum. Question d'habitudes. Là c'est désormais dans la Réponse rapide, peut-on encore alterner, voire maintenir le choix en mémoire ?

Comment marche l'auto save sinon ? Je le vois popper de temps à autre quand j'écris ce post, avant j'utilisais Lazarus sur le forum. Celui de CPC, qu'en est-il ?

----------


## Koma

Le nouveau logo du forum est cool  :^_^:

----------


## Longwelwind

> Le nouveau logo du forum est cool


Ctrl+F5 pour ceux qui ne voit aucune différence.  ::):

----------


## George Sable

> Le thème sombre n’est plus disponible et la tabulation ne sort plus du cadre.


Mon écran AMOLED regrette amèrement le thème sombre  :Emo: 

Aussi : est-il possible d'avoir accès aux subscriptions sur le thème mobile ? Et un thème mobile sombre, tant qu'à faire ?

----------


## tenshu

> Aussi : est-il possible d'avoir accès aux subscriptions sur le thème mobile ? Et un thème mobile sombre, tant qu'à faire ?


Le theme mobile reste imbuvable.
Nous prions les hautes instances pour passer sur vbulletin mobile suite ou mieux tapatalk (qui est maintenant gratuit pour tout le monde).

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Alors même s'il subsiste des imperfections et des bugs, un merci tout de même : j'ai l'impression que c'est nettement plus rapide qu'avant. Je ne sais pas ce que ça donnera sur la durée, mais en terme de réactivité je trouve ça beaucoup plus agréable.
Merci !

----------


## Redlight

Le nouveau site claque félicitations j'aime beaucoup (je sais ça vous fait une belle jambe  :tired: ).

----------


## Diwydiant

Très sympa, en effet   ::o: 

La page d'accueil du site est très propre. Vivement mardi   :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

Le mieux serait qu'ils passent les forums sous Xenforo  :Bave:

----------


## Silver

> *Canardpc.com et le forum vont être inaccessibles pendant 48 heures*


Ça fait moins de 48 heures ! On nous ment, on nous spolie !
Ce canard est véritablement en sandales...

----------


## trex

> Travelo
> 
> localisation : age People


 :haha:  Ça sens le reformatage des jeux de mots dans les profils pour les jours à venir.  ::):

----------


## natijah

C'est trop épuré pour être CanardPC j'ai cru que c'était le site d'Apple... Elles sont où les tâches?  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Très sympa, en effet  
> 
> La page d'accueil du site est très propre. Vivement mardi


Pas sur Smartyphone
Mais au moins ils ont viré la skin mobile.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est trop épuré pour être CanardPC j'ai cru que c'était le site d'Apple... Elles sont où les tâches?


C'est la nesk gen!

Maintenant chut!
CPC est un magazine du monde maintenant, c'est plus la feuille de choux à 2€...

----------


## ducon

> C'est trop épuré pour être CanardPC j'ai cru que c'était le site d'Apple... Elles sont où les tâches?


DTC, évidemment.

----------


## Koma

> Ça fait moins de 48 heures ! On nous ment, on nous spolie !
> Ce canard est véritablement en sandales...


Downgrade de la maintenance !

----------


## reneyvane

J'espère que le nouveau site résistera à la canicule car une semaine sans le forum est je deviens fou, ce forum est sans pareil.

----------

